# Window rubber seals



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I was looking at our Heki roof light today and I have noticed that the rubber seal seems to be getting a bit "crispy" I checked the rest of the rooflights and windows and they all seem to be drying up.

Q. is there a lube/product that I can put on these seals?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Yes, try Halfords for rubber silicone spray I have used it all my m/hs with out any problems for years.

Bob


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*window rubber*

Thanks for that Bob, dont fancy having to replace any :!: 
Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had problems with seals that stick to windows on autotrail.
I find silicone spray does not remedy the problem.
This year i have cut broad selotape to the seals to see if that stops the problem.
The solvent carrier may cause harm to some types of seal.
on an earlier post last year.
Cheers Dave P


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Any good vinyl/rubber protecting gel should do.


----------

